# XDM vs Glock vs m&P?



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

OMG here we go. I'm seriously not trying to start anything I just want to know what your respectful opinions are concerning these guns considering they all have undergone the same torture test and come out equal during testing. I have shot glocks and XDMs but never an M&P accept for my M&P 22lr handgun which doesn't count when comparing these. I'm about to buy a M&P 40 pro and am also going for a XDM 5.25 .40 and Glock 35. Which one would you choose or rate 1st 2nd 3rd? please give technical reasons


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

M&P pro in my opinion the finest of the 3 

the 5.25 XDM is supposed to be a great gun I have never shot one but one of my friends is lusting after one and will have one by 2012

The Glock, I own a glock, I like it, can't bi wrong with it!

RCG


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> M&P pro in my opinion the finest of the 3
> 
> the 5.25 XDM is supposed to be a great gun I have never shot one but one of my friends is lusting after one and will have one by 2012
> 
> ...


Alright that's what I want to here an honest respectful opinion. I take my hat off to you sir.


----------



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the M&P is the best of the three. to be fair, I have not fired any glock. Just by holding them in the store, I have determined them to be uncomfortable for me. I recently bought the M&P 40 and wouldnt trade it for anything. It is super comfy, the ergonomics are the biggest selling point to me. I have fired my dads XD 357 sig. It is a great shooter and I was accurate with it, I just don't like all the bells and whistles and it doesnt feel as nice to me. 

1. M&P 40
2.XDm
3. Glock


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

andyman31 said:


> I think the M&P is the best of the three. to be fair, I have not fired any glock. Just by holding them in the store, I have determined them to be uncomfortable for me. I recently bought the M&P 40 and wouldnt trade it for anything. It is super comfy, the ergonomics are the biggest selling point to me. I have fired my dads XD 357 sig. It is a great shooter and I was accurate with it, I just don't like all the bells and whistles and it doesnt feel as nice to me.
> 
> 1. M&P 40
> 2.XDm
> 3. Glock


Ya I have to agree with you about the M&P as far as grip. It's number one on my list as far as comfort. Then XDM and then Glock.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

hard to beat a glock. They are proven to say the least. i own and have shot several. Currently my carry gun is a glock 23. with that being said, i have also shot a m&p 40 and i fell in love with it. It is a sweet shooting pistol. One of my good buddies bought a springfield xd 9 for his wife, and it has been flawless for him and her, and he is sold on them now. Only experience i have with a springfield which isnt much. my favorite of the 3 is glock but all are super sweet pistols i can assure you.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

My feeling is this: The Glock is a proven item. Unless there are persausive arguements to say that one or the other are superior to the Glock, I would stick with the Glock.

The police in some jurisdictions are not allowed to use the Glock because they lack an external safety. This is a political issue, not a shooter's issue. So some departments are avoiding Glocks to deal with that. If you need a safety, then go ahead and pick a gun with a safety.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

From a previous thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/18017-s-w-m-p40-springfield-xdm-40-glock-22-a.html



> pjc1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Choices, choices...I've narrowed down my options for my first handgun purchase to the S&W M&P40, Springfield XDM 40 and the Glock 22. The handgun I buy will earn its living in home defense and at the range. I'd love to hear some comments from those of you that have experience using these firearms and advantages/disadvantages of each model as you see it. I'm trying to determine real distinctions between the models that I should be aware of before making a purchase. Thanks to all and I'm really enjoying the forum! I'm certainly learning a lot.
> ...





> pjc1979 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta hand it to you VAMarine, you really know your guns! I appreciate you detailing the differences in the safeties on each weapon. I figure the M&P and XDM are a bit more idiot proof than the Glock which isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> ...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've owned and liked all three brands.

Each are good.

My personal favorite is my S&W M&P Pro in 9mm










I had a trigger job done on it and it is a magnificent competition gun now IMHO.

Not trying to confuse things, but Springfield Armory just brought out their XDm 5.25 gun and it looks worth looking at.

:smt1099


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock
M&P (cough* H&K rather)
then Springfield...

Glock glock glock tho all the way


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*all ergonomics for me*

1. M&P
2. XD
3. Glock

My opinion is all based on how they feel I Love the way the M&P feels like the XD and don't really care for the Glock. The only one of the three i've shot is my cousins glock I shot fine with it and have no complaints on it. Glocks just aren't for me at this time. I have seen a glock frame that is shaped more like a 1911 that could sway me to getting a glock.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have shot all 3 of these weapons. now, with that being said i myself am a SIG guy. i think you should look into other firearms if you cant decide out of the 3 on your list. but here is my view on these 3 weapon systems.

1. M&P- ergos feel very good and you can change the backstrap to help with that. sights very nice and its a balanced system. The trigger on this weapon seems a little "gritty" to me (plastic) and tough to pull. very easy to strip and maintain. but i dont like the major gaps you see between the frame and slide.

2. XD- sights are very tight, so they can be tough to find in a hurry but very accurate. gun seems "tall" from frame to top of slide, so i feel like im holding it low on my chest. I find it hard to hold on to from shot to shot and if it is warm out sweat makes it worse. I do like to beavertail safety and it has a nice trigger pull. i do think they could have designed the safety a bit better though, it is skinny and pronounced on the back of the weapon (unlike the 1911) so it does feel a little strange.

3. Glock- ergos are not great, the edges of the frame are way too sharp for me. The angle of the grip is too much. It does have a heavy trigger so it can feel gritty. (most people get the trigger job done.) i dont like the idea of not have some type of safety besides the trigger (not even an option of one). with these issues i found it hard for me to sight and to resight from shot to shot. The sights on these weapons just seem cheap to me really. the only good thing i can say about this weapon in my opinion, is that it is very easy to strip and maintain.

good luck with your choice. if you have any questions about this feel free to contact me anytime.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Shot Glock, M&P and XDM.
By a significant margin, the M&P is the most accurate and least recoil in my hands, and the grip just feels right. 
Glock is second choice due to reliability, simplicity, and available parts/support;
XDM is third mainly because I don't like the grip safety...it is too sensitive. I have not shot the 5.25 yet and the 4.5 I shot was a sweet shooter. But not as great as the M&P and the grip safety eliminated it from my consideration. Springfield should consider a non-gripsafety version of the XDM, especially in the 5.25. (I would not think of disabling it...liability and warranty issues.)

Two other really great guns are the Beretta's and the CZ's, but they are DA/SA which I prefer. 

I have shot the Beretta's and like them, and I own a Cz-75. I wish I owned an M&P, but I also want a Glock 34. After I master the Cz, and find the deal I want on the other two, they will be added to arsenal.

CC


----------

